# Well Whaddaya know?



## blazeno.8 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was just hoping to get some really unique tips and tricks going here.  Not just for colors that you never though would work, but just any sort of technique that you had never really considered before and found out works really well, or one that you think more people should know about.

So to start off, I really enjoy using a buffed on Frozen White pigment to highlight my cheeks.  It's really nice because not many people look to use that kind of color on their face so it's really adds fun twist to things.

I also noticed someone mention something about concealer contouring on brows instead of shadows.  Would someone be able to elaborate more on this?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 13, 2007)

As far as the brow thing goes...use a concealer a few shades lighter than your skintone to sculpt your brows into the shape you want.  Add shadow/pencil to fill them in & then blend out the concealer.  
I am absolutely obsessed w/ brows.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_As far as the brow thing goes...use a concealer a few shades lighter than your skintone to sculpt your brows into the shape you want.  Add shadow/pencil to fill them in & then blend out the concealer.  
I am absolutely obsessed w/ brows._

 
This is the ultimate way to work those brows! I learned this tip from a MAC artist.  It actually looks like you have had your brows waxed.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_As far as the brow thing goes...use a concealer a few shades lighter than your skintone to sculpt your brows into the shape you want.  Add shadow/pencil to fill them in & then blend out the concealer.  
I am absolutely obsessed w/ brows._

 
i agree! i just bought urban decay brow beater and am in love with the wax end and brush!

brows are soooo important to completing the look


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 14, 2007)

The brow comment is so very true!  I actually added a brow tutorial by a MAC artist to my blog today.  It's SO helpful! It's in my siggy if you want to check it out!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 28, 2007)

i read ashanti does that to her brows with her concealer, she says thats what she does she wants to look more 'awake' she brushes it thru her brows mixed with a powder


----------

